# Lundgren M8 Triple Coil: WTF?



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 6, 2011)

Just posted on Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects FB page:







Head exploding. Discuss!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 6, 2011)

whoooooaaa...


----------



## AVH (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty cool, eh? It's being installed this week, it could make for some interesting wiring options, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 6, 2011)

^
You bet it's cool. I've no idea how that would sound. Can't really get my head around it. Would that make it super tight/quiet?

Ah, Meshuggah, ty for revolutionizing how everyone thinks of doing metal, yet again.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 6, 2011)

Dendroaspis said:


> Pretty cool, eh? It's being installed this week, it could make for some interesting wiring options, can't wait to hear it.



What is it being installed into? 

Logo looks cool on there, hopefully thats a standard thing now.


----------



## AVH (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not a new idea, a few companies experimented with triple coils over the years, Hamer most notably.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess the additional wiring options will be Fredrik's alternative to having a neck pickup...Or wiring them in parallel just creates the chaosphere,or double djents or something..


EDIT: google'd and found some info about the vox virage.At least the virage pickups run in three modes: single coil,P90 and humbucking.I can only imagine the brainfuck of wiring them in series/parallel and/or in/out of phase ...Only Sir Myghin would be able to play that


----------



## Greatoliver (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not sure about that... I'm pretty sure I don't like that aesthetically, but it could be very interesting when wired up.

Imagine one in the neck and the bridge!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 6, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> gine one in the neck and the bridge!



And one in the middle position!!!


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 6, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> And one in the middle position!!!



Now were talking haha...

Would be interesting to h..ear this thing though.


----------



## orakle (Jul 6, 2011)

all hail meshuggah !!

i love that they keep innovating


----------



## AVH (Jul 6, 2011)

As I was saying, many manufacturers have experimented with triple coil pickups for over 30yrs, so there's really no innovation going on here except that it may be the first _8 string_ triple-coil - but I wouldn't be surprised if people like Bartolini or Conklin have played around with this already. 

For a couple of glaring examples, just google image search for vintage Ibanez Iceman (yes, since the 70's) or Hamer Phantom. 

Regardless, it's still pretty damn cool


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 6, 2011)

Dendroaspis said:


> As I was saying, many manufacturers have experimented with triple coil pickups for over 30yrs, so there's really no innovation going on here except that it may be the first _8 string_ triple-coil - but I wouldn't be surprised if people like Bartolini or Conklin have played around with this already.
> 
> For a couple of glaring examples, just google image search for vintage Ibanez Iceman (yes, since the 70's) or Hamer Phantom.
> 
> Regardless, it's still pretty damn cool



But dude... it's Lundgren.


BTW The Vox Virage is a beautiful thing. If I could get my hands on one of those... I've been looking at them for a while, and when I start to forget about it somebody brings it up and I'm GASing again.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy shit, that thing could choke a small to medium sized pony!

I would definitely have to hear how such a thing would sound before I made the decision to route the hell out of my guitar to fit one in....


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 6, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Holy shit, that thing could choke a small to medium sized pony!
> 
> I would definitely have to hear how such a thing would sound before I made the decision to route the hell out of my guitar to fit one in....



that's exactly the reason I wouldn't do it ever. Actually maybe to an agile.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonder if it will suffer from single-coil noise issues, as I suppose it would defeat the "hum bucking" of a normal double coil pickup??


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 6, 2011)

Its a Humfucker.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 6, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> ^
> You bet it's cool. I've no idea how that would sound. Can't really get my head around it. Would that make it super tight/quiet?
> 
> Ah, Meshuggah, ty for revolutionizing how everyone thinks of doing metal, yet again.



If anything it would be noisier than a humbucker if you engaged all 3 coils. A humbucker needs to have the 2 coils with opposite winding/polarity in order to cancel hum. You can't really cancel from 3, only 2. You do have 3 coil pairs that would humbuck though. (L+M,M+R and outer). 

Kind of neat, if output is the coil (which I doubt it is) you could just get a master series on a bucker though.


----------



## AVH (Jul 6, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> But dude... it's Lundgren.



Oh, I know. I'm...very familiar with them.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jul 7, 2011)

That is t3h electromagnetic s3xx. 

Lundgrens are the other pickups i'm considering for my next Carvin (against BKP Aftermath / Dimarzio DActivators). Still up in the air, since it'll be xmas before I can place the order. Trips to Europe tend to eat into the bank account...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2011)

Because more coils equals more tone? Let's not forget the epic djentness that the Lundgren badging gives it. 


/troll


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 7, 2011)

WHAT A WASTE, MESHUGGAH ONLY NEED 3 OF THOSE 8 STRINGS!!!1!!!!one. TROLOLOLOL

Looking good, I would love to hear how this sounds, and hopefully with a new Meshuggah album on the way, I should be able to.


----------



## flo (Jul 7, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> WHAT A WASTE, MESHUGGAH ONLY NEED 3 OF THOSE 8 STRINGS!!!1!!!!one. TROLOLOLOL



It's meant to be built in lenghtwise.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 7, 2011)

INTERESTING

i wonder in what way Fredrick will employ this idea for his guitars and style/tone


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 7, 2011)

Extended pickup guitar!!!!!!

In this case double extended!!

Really looking forward to hear that!


----------



## Nyarlath (Jul 7, 2011)

It's cool, but Meshuggah bores me to tears.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't remember ever hearing a really good sounding "true" triple coil pickup. I remember the Hamer ones being pretty mediocre, not bad, just nothing very spectacular. The Mighty Mite "Motherbucker" (triple coil version, not the newer disgustingly over powered dual coil humbucker) was actually a little bit better, tighter with better "phased" tones. 

It'd be interesting to see the wiring. Any details Dendroaspis? 

I do really dig these pickup configs:












I hope someone can make a pickup that can cop those tones.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 7, 2011)

In before the "But why doesn't it fit in a standard passive slot" hate.
Oh wait, from Meshuggah it's ok, but from EMG it sucks, right ?


----------



## Bboren (Jul 7, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> And one in the middle position!!!



how about 1, 9 coil pickup?


----------



## dreamermind (Jul 7, 2011)

only 3 coils ? how about 8 ?





this is russian electric guitar -Ural.
on subject - more sound variations it's always great.I'm pretty sure Lundgren knows what he is doing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## dreamermind (Jul 7, 2011)

Max you won) that Ernie got balls!)


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 7, 2011)

If this actually sounds good and turns out to be a good idea then all other pickup manufacturers are idiots for not doing this already


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> If this actually sounds good then all other pickup manufacturers are idiots for not doing this already


 
Hamer, Ibanez, Mighty Mite, and a few others have already done this. It usually sounds like ass, hence why it hasn't caught on in the past 40+ years.


----------



## Rook (Jul 7, 2011)

If the coils are in parallel, having three coils won't cancel noise will it?

Or does it somehow and I'm not think about it the right way?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> If the coils are in parallel, having three coils won't cancel noise will it?
> 
> Or does it somehow and I'm not think about it the right way?


 
Perhaps a dummy coil, such as those in humcancelling singles, is in play?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 7, 2011)

okay, so aside from that being bonkers fucking nuts in the awesomest way (the idea of it in their LACS 8's, that is), i don't really "get" how that would sound, and what it would be used for.

are all three engaged at the same time to make some super-bucker, or are the coils combined two by two in different combinations/one at a time? with all three coils combined, does it "add up", or does it phase out some of the sound and just make a different texture to the sound?

considering Fred's using it for the SDFX stuff, i can imagine him using it to get different sounds for cleans and leads. amirite?


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 7, 2011)

it's still a very interesting concept to ponder for a band that is expiermental

but i'd like to see some more interesting things done with Piezo bridge pickups than seeing more coils on a humbucker


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 7, 2011)

Really the only thing that makes sense to me is if they made it so that you could choose a maximum of two coils at a time but your choice of which two. I wouldnt need that option personally but Im sure it would be cool to have. Then in the neck to have your choice of which single coil of the three would be awesome. Simply more options. Im not sure if this is what they have planned, if so then its genius!!


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 7, 2011)

So would that be 6 conductor?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



I dont get why woody woodpecker is down on the bottom right there...at all.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 7, 2011)

Rick Nielsen declares you all jive suckas.

First Act - Products - Custom Guitars - Bettie - Rick Nielsen - Cheap Trick


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 7, 2011)

What if one coil is twice as loud as the others? Then all three would cancel... (1+2(-1)+1=0) but I don't see how you could get one to be twice as loud while being passive


----------



## Curt (Jul 7, 2011)

I had an old alvarez electric that had a triple coil in the bridge position and a single coil in the neck, the switching was like this:

1- single bridge coil closest to the bridge, sounded like a tele on roids
2- normal bridge humbucker sound
3- bridge and neck single combined single coil sound, much like a hollow stratty sound.
4-bucker and neck single coil combined, dug the sound of this for clean chording
5-neck single coil.


----------



## adrock (Jul 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont get why woody woodpecker is down on the bottom right there...at all.


cause he's fucking fast man. duh!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont get why woody woodpecker is down on the bottom right there...at all.


Really? That's the only part that bothers you?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 8, 2011)

You could coil split and still sound heavier than fuck


----------



## MTech (Jul 8, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> If anything it would be noisier than a humbucker if you engaged all 3 coils. A humbucker needs to have the 2 coils with opposite winding/polarity in order to cancel hum. You can't really cancel from 3, only 2. You do have 3 coil pairs that would humbuck though. (L+M,M+R and outer).





Exactly why they need to do this with..................wait for it...............
TRIPLE DUAL RAILS


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 8, 2011)

It's getting kind of Spinal Djent in here. I kind of want to buy a Lace Dually now.


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 8, 2011)

Rick Nielson would like to have a word with you....


----------



## Rook (Jul 8, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> What if one coil is twice as loud as the others? Then all three would cancel... (1+2(-1)+1=0) but I don't see how you could get one to be twice as loud while being passive



Doesn't quite work like that, otherwise DiMarzios with asymmetric coils wouldn't be humbucking.

If he did what you said, the two same size coils would cancel each other out and the big coil add the noise again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont get why woody woodpecker is down on the bottom right there...at all.



It's not Woody.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Horsepower


----------



## Totem_37 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dendroaspis said:


> Pretty cool, eh? It's being installed this week, it could make for some interesting wiring options, can't wait to hear it.



Whoa... Al, are you installing that beast?


----------



## drmosh (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG Spinal Tap has come true!


----------



## drmosh (Jul 8, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> What if one coil is twice as loud as the others? Then all three would cancel... (1+2(-1)+1=0) but I don't see how you could get one to be twice as loud while being passive



Holy shit I have never laughed so loud at any post on SS.ORG!

That is truly an excellent troll!


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm very interested to hear it. I'm guessing its going to sound like a humbucker but still have all the noise of the single.


----------



## Lilarcor (Jul 9, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Doesn't quite work like that, otherwise DiMarzios with asymmetric coils wouldn't be humbucking.



In a way they aren't. Assymetrically wound humbuckers will always have a slight a hum to them. More asymmetrical -> more hum. Of course it's still less than a singlecoil.


----------



## Rook (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I appreciate that, but you'd never notice. It's not glaring like, as you say, a single coil.


----------



## Lilarcor (Jul 9, 2011)

On some Dimarzios I find it quite noticeable, the D Sonic for example due to the strongly asymmetric wind. But this isn't about Dimarzio so let's get back to topic


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 10, 2011)

8 string? Check. 
30 inch scale? Check. 
Lundgrens?? Check.
Triple coils?!!? CHECK!!!
Scallop the fretboard and my fucking head will explode.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 10, 2011)

^Don't jinx it bro.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm a complete noob about it, but imho a good use of the triple coil would be having each coil with a little less output, so that the three of them would pretty much have the same output as a humbucker.
Having the third coil more near to the middle position gives a broader range of tones to be covered, so you have clarity due to less output, and at the same time a "warmer" tone due to the third coil.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2011)

This isn't that surprising, as I'm pretty sure most of Meshuggah are at least slightly insane. Fredrik is a genius and probably knows how to deal with these pickups and what he wants from them.


----------



## Double A (Jul 10, 2011)

I honestly can't believe it took someone this long to make this pickup.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 10, 2011)

Is brand recognition the only reason the overwhelming majority of you are so impressed by this pickup?! No one here has heard it yet, and it seems that nearly everyone is going ape over a picture.

Hamer, Epiphone, Dean, and even Harmony used to make guitars with triple coil pickups in the eighties. Many of you probably never saw them because those that existed were probably removed and replaced with something that didn't sound like a 2" speaker in a cardboard box. Perhaps the problem lied in the quality of materials rather than the design - but then again, the advantage in humbuckers soley has to do with phase cancellation, which is easiest to achieve with two coils.

I'd be interested in how it'll sound, but just from the picture, I won't get excited.


----------



## Rook (Jul 10, 2011)

^Exactly


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 10, 2011)

i dont think its as much brand recognition as it is the meshuggah factor, they seem to, for lack of a better word, 'innovate' lots of crazy things like 30" scale 8 string guitars. It mostly cuz of them that suddenly the interest for baritones and 8 strings skyrocketed.

Personaly, I would like to see what they do with the extra coil, but I cant imagine it being useful in any way.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 10, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Is brand recognition the only reason the overwhelming majority of you are so impressed by this pickup?! No one here has heard it yet, and it seems that nearly everyone is going ape over a picture.
> 
> Hamer, Epiphone, Dean, and even Harmony used to make guitars with triple coil pickups in the eighties. Many of you probably never saw them because those that existed were probably removed and replaced with something that didn't sound like a 2" speaker in a cardboard box. Perhaps the problem lied in the quality of materials rather than the design - but then again, the advantage in humbuckers soley has to do with phase cancellation, which is easiest to achieve with two coils.
> 
> I'd be interested in how it'll sound, but just from the picture, I won't get excited.





I'm betting people are more interested in hearing what kind of tones that Meshuggah get from these pups than anything else. I'm sure if Meshuggah somehow got Dimarzio to create a 8-string single-coil pup, people would be just as interested in that with just a picture, or at least I would.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 11, 2011)

^I'd be interested in an 8 string single coil from DiMarzio any day of the week just for what it is.
The Meshuggah factor definitely comes into play here though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 12, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Is brand recognition the only reason the overwhelming majority of you are so impressed by this pickup?! No one here has heard it yet, and it seems that nearly everyone is going ape over a picture.
> 
> Hamer, Epiphone, Dean, and even Harmony used to make guitars with triple coil pickups in the eighties. Many of you probably never saw them because those that existed were probably removed and replaced with something that didn't sound like a 2" speaker in a cardboard box. Perhaps the problem lied in the quality of materials rather than the design - but then again, the advantage in humbuckers soley has to do with phase cancellation, which is easiest to achieve with two coils.
> 
> I'd be interested in how it'll sound, but just from the picture, I won't get excited.


 
I find it interesting to see bands trying new things, especially Meshuggah who I regard as great innovators of metal.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>



Does anyone else find this guitar really hilarious now? 

8 strings
30.5" scale length
Kahler 8 string tremolo
Triple coil Lundgren pickup


----------



## cyril v (Jul 12, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> Does qnyone else find this guitar really hilarious now?
> 
> 8 strings
> 30.5" scale length
> ...



Someone pass the word to Kurt, we are going to need a new model. 



Any of other pics of this guitar? I remember you mentioning this guitar with the Kahler 8 a long time ago, but I don't remember ever seeing pics.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 12, 2011)

definitely want to hear it


----------



## Asrial (Jul 12, 2011)

Still waiting on a quadcoil...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2011)

cyril v said:


> Someone pass the word to Kurt, we are going to need a new model.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of other pics of this guitar? I remember you mentioning this guitar with the Kahler 8 a long time ago, but I don't remember ever seeing pics.



Go to youtube, find the FAL studios account, and watch videos of Fredrik trying out amps with it. Also includes his first encounter with the DAR amps. Then there is a video of him playing a DAR with mics on the cab as well, i believe with the same guitar.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 12, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Still waiting on a quadcoil...



Out of production, but: DiMarzio Humbucker Pickups

EDIT: Also: http://www.macdaddymusicstore.com/servlet/the-123/kent-armstrong-motherbucker-double/Detail


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 12, 2011)

^ Also Kramer has one.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 13, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> This isn't that surprising, as I'm pretty sure most of Meshuggah are at least slightly insane.


Well, that is what their band name means, after all.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 13, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> Does anyone else find this guitar really hilarious now?
> 
> 8 strings
> 30.5" scale length
> ...



Isn't that just a rather massive bridge, rather than a trem?


----------



## Daken1134 (Jul 13, 2011)

This isnt even the first time ibanez did it. the IC210 was from way back... like 1979


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 13, 2011)

would be sick if Kahler made 7 and 8 string fixed bridges, love their brass roller design


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 13, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Isn't that just a rather massive bridge, rather than a trem?



He has a Kahler tremolo in his main 8 string now.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 13, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Still waiting on a quadcoil...


me too, I can't wait to quadradjent.








...too soon?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've had this idea but never had the chance to make this real haha


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 14, 2011)

The only thing i can see this being used for is an alternative to coil tapping, having a switch to go from the two coils closest to the bridge, to the third coil, to get single coil tones and humbucker tones out of one pickup, without the awkward motion of pulling up a knob.

Of course, this can already be done with a regular humbucker. I'm gonna hold off on judgement until I hear this thing.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 14, 2011)

I see it as more than just an alternative coil tapping. It has a coil closer to the neck so therefore you could have bridge bite but also extra fatness just not as fat as if it were mid position. I think they should have done adjustable pole pieces though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 14, 2011)

EDIT: Someone beat me to it...


----------



## Alekke (Jul 15, 2011)

fu** it! Make an octocoil right away, and turn it 90° so each string has it's own coil


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 15, 2011)

Most brutal guitar ever...


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 15, 2011)

Alekke said:


> fu** it! Make an octocoil right away, and turn it 90° so each string has it's own coil



I had a plan like that once but never had the time or money to do it.
I want to see it done, damn it!
I imagine it would completely kill sustain though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 15, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> I had a plan like that once but never had the time or money to do it.
> I want to see it done, damn it!
> I imagine it would completely kill sustain though.



i think it would have a thicker sound. imagine the difference between a single coil and a humbucker, for example. And let's take a noiseless single coil as the example. A single coil will only pick up a narrow band of the string. this gives you a very narrow tone, which is awesome for some things, not too great for others. A humbucker picks up much more strings, with two rows of polepieces, being two bands of string added together, covering a larger area of the string. 8 coils turned sideways, or just 4 small humbuckers really, would cover a huge area, and it would all add up to... i dunno, something!

i would love to see two huge coils with either many pole pieces, or just huge pole pieces. Imagine if both bobbins were double size, and had two rows of pole pieces, or just huge pole pieces, on each.


----------



## TBro (Apr 23, 2013)

I was talking to Fredrik about this topic. Word for word:
"It's an Lundgren M8 with 3 coils that I can turn on, off and phase reverse independently."
Figured i'd let you guys know what he was doing with the triple coil, as triple coils interest me a lot.


----------



## capone1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Goatchrist said:


> Extended pickup guitar!!!!!!



The only way to REALLY get the BROOTZ!

Really though there aren't that many options that I can see that a 7 way super switch couldn't do. 

But Dat Coils!!!!!!


----------

